# Foggy morning



## DoubleDragon6 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hit the beach right at sunrise with two dozen live shrimp. Turns out I only needed two shrimp to catch this perfect 26.5” redfish within the first 45 minutes.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Saweet!!!


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice! I spent a lot more time and came home with less today.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

You deserved that fish just for getting up early...

... and for taking a shrimp fishing!


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

fished from 10-6... got this one right after sunset...


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

*pomp #2*


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

PastorJack said:


> View attachment 988905


Nice. But the fish is sideways. :whistling:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice on both accounts.
thanks for sharing report & pic(s).
catch 'em up.


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

Chechem said:


> Nice. But the fish is sideways. :whistling:


I tried posting three times... I would rotate and re-save and it would still put it up sideways... I gave up and went to bed! good luck fishing folks!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Upright hopefully









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks, Russ!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You're welcome. I use to have the same problem, until I learned to turn my phone on it's side for pictures that I wanted to post on the forum. The only way that I have found to correct a picture that is taken upright is to post it through tapatalk.


----------

